# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Hack] [SELL] D2R MapHack sale

## dark895623

Hunter needs CPU virtualization

does not work inside VMWARE

We do not do continuous patching to compete with game company

The month fee is 500$

Free test users do not buy

It is a slot system, and only 10 to 20 people are accepted.

People with good brains can crack it and use it for free

Finally, Free Kid Users Don't Just Message

Developer : Immortal

Discord : dark895623#6479

----------


## ramzesbg

> Hunter needs CPU virtualization
> 
> does not work inside VMWARE
> 
> We do not do continuous patching to compete with game company
> 
> The month fee is 500$
> 
> Free test users do not buy
> ...


So you are not going to continuously update the mh when new patches for d2r come out, but you're charging $500 every month.

What planet are you living on and what are you smoking my guy?

----------


## dark895623

if blocked by security patch -> No Release Patch

update that has nothing to do with security, such as offset, we will continue to patch it.

season 1 opened, it is the amount that can be recovered at the beginning.

When Season 1 is over, we will lower the price.

Have a good day

----------


## outer1990

New account-2post, do not trust this person. Also you can get a MH cheaper and legit. Id recommend blizzhackers discord and have a ask around where you could find one  :Wink:  goodluck!

----------


## dark895623

ok i failed to predict buy price

A lot of people say 500$ is expensive

How much can you pay?

----------


## Zongfoo

How about you build a customer reputation by offering a good product/service before trying to get insta-rich. There's no way I would pay anything close to $500/month to some random guy who has no connection with the community. Whether or not you have a working product is irrelevant, because people's first impression of you shows an obvious scammer. 

But, I think you know this already.

----------


## SandorClegane

There is currently one that is being sold on blizzhackers discord for 30$/month.

----------


## dark895623

> How about you build a customer reputation by offering a good product/service before trying to get insta-rich. There's no way I would pay anything close to $500/month to some random guy who has no connection with the community. Whether or not you have a working product is irrelevant, because people's first impression of you shows an obvious scammer. 
> 
> But, I think you know this already.


i am not a scammer

price will down

If you contact us on Discord, we will prove that the maphack work

----------


## xblade2k7

The month fee is 500$ xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

----------


## trikkz

My brother and I have working MH one time fee no monthly payment. We cannot promise another 80+ hours of work between two people if blizzard patches current Maphack.
We charge BTC one time payment. It is working now - but cannot promise if it will work in 3 months.

----------


## xblade2k7

> My brother and I have working MH one time fee no monthly payment. We cannot promise another 80+ hours of work between two people if blizzard patches current Maphack.
> We charge BTC one time payment. It is working now - but cannot promise if it will work in 3 months.


price?, sure patched if all use the same method.

----------


## KefkaBot

yikess, thats all I got to say

----------


## JoshuaSimmons

Hey man, could you send me a link for blizzhackers on discord?

----------

